# Navajo Lake 8 fish limit



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Since Navajo Lake will likely be drained sometime in July per the break in the dike, the DWR has doubled the limit to 8 fish. They want the dead fish to go home with you instead of stinking in the hot sun. And FWIW, State Road 14 up Cedar Canyon is now open through the Memorial Day weekend, and then beginning May 29th will be open 7am to 7 pm on weekdays and all day every Saturday and Sunday. AND there are some, but not a lot of 5 to 10 lb splake hitting pieces of cut chub you can catch in the lake, as well as pan size rainbows hitting Powerbait (Rainbow) and Zekes Sierra Gold (Corn).


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh if only it were closer. I'd be on it like a duck on a june bug!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds good! I will be there with my family on Sunday night I sure hope to find one of those 5-10 splake that would be a nice treat!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> AND there are some, but not a lot of 5 to 10 lb splake hitting pieces of cut chub you can catch in the lake


So, true. Not very many of the big boys are hitting pieces of chub. When I was up there this spring, literally millions of chub fry were cruising the shorelines. One 18 inch splake had over 20 chubs in its belly...the big fish will be tough to catch now. But, it is well worth the shot...there are lots of big fish in there right now!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

take a fly! slow reel in off a water bobble works great! I fished it last weekend while visting a friend. He has a cabin up there and it was a good time!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Were is Navajo? The only one I know of is in Arizona.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Navajo Lake:

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=37 ... 3&t=h&z=13


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

While talking to the Southern Region Aquatics Biologist, Dick Hepworth, and some of the Kane County Commissioners who happened to be on the dike looking at the break at the same time I was fishing, I was told that they are probably going to just repair the break for now, but will eventually have to replace the whole thing because it was built in layers/sections beginning in the 1930's and is now showing it's age. In any case, they are going to need some volunteers to help with the work, so I introduced them to UWC and gave Dick my card. When we find out more details, we'll post them here.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> While talking to the Southern Region Aquatics Biologist, Dick Hepworth, ...
> 
> and gave Dick my card.


LOL. That's funny.

I'm going to start calling Richard "Dick" too!

Hey Richard: you Dick!!

FWIW -- "...and some of the Kane County Commissioners...". Not just Kane county, but other politicians are looking for ways to gain some votes in the upcoming elections as well (Vickers? Hatch?). It might be worth it to send some messages to these guys (Anderson, Vickers, Hatch, Noel, etc.) to see what kind of support (money) they can come up with to get a temporary fix on the hole in the dike until funds can come available for a permanent fix.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> but other politicians are looking for ways to gain some votes in the upcoming elections as well (Vickers? Hatch?).


Hatch running for office again? :roll:

Maybe that's a good thing. If he wins, he won't try and get back on the Wildlife board.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Hatch running for office again? :roll:
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing. If he wins, he won't try and get back on the Wildlife board.


Orrin. Not Tom.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

PBH said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > While talking to the Southern Region Aquatics Biologist, Dick Hepworth, ...
> ...


  His card does read Richard. I just assumed he used the traditional nickname, but apparently, I was wrong. I'll apologize to him, but you need to as well!!!

I didn't recognize any of people in the group, including Richard or the other 3 DWR employees, and Richard just said the civilians were county commissioners and since Navajo Lake is in Kane county, I made another assumption which could have been wrong.  In any case, you're right about the politics and the money. Those two things are involved in everything dealing with wildlife (and everything else as well), and we need to use them to our advantage.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yep -- Navajo is in Kane county. But much of the recreational traffic to/from Navajo passes through Iron county, and Cedar City (as well as Garfield, Piute, Washington, etc.). If Navajo is lost, it will hurt more than just Kane county.


I'm not apologizing. I think the nickname fits. I'm going to keep using it!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> I'm not apologizing. I think the nickname fits. I'm going to keep using it!


How many times has he kicked your butt for saying it in the past? :shock:

I gotta call him and get my two cents in on the Minersville proposals. I might even have to make a multiple day, multiple water excursion and visit Navajo.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> How many times has he kicked your butt for saying it in the past? :shock:
> 
> I gotta call him and get my two cents in on the Minersville proposals.d


well....It's been a while. I think i passed him up on the size scale about 15 years ago! I think I can take him!!

Someone needs to call him, concerning Minersville. So far, anglers in favor of current regulations at Minersville are showing very little interest...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I tried to call him today about 3:00 p.m.. Maybe he's already started the long weekend. :lol:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> Since Navajo Lake will likely be drained sometime in July per the break in the dike, the DWR has doubled the limit to 8 fish. They want the dead fish to go home with you instead of stinking in the hot sun. And FWIW, State Road 14 up Cedar Canyon is now open through the Memorial Day weekend, and then beginning May 29th will be open 7am to 7 pm on weekdays and all day every Saturday and Sunday. AND there are some, but not a lot of 5 to 10 lb splake hitting pieces of cut chub you can catch in the lake, as well as pan size rainbows hitting Powerbait (Rainbow) and Zekes Sierra Gold (Corn).


    The road is open at NIGHT, 7PM to 7AM. AND the rainbows (or splakes or chubs) wouldn't touch Powerbait or Zekes yesterday. They were taking worms with a marshmallow on the tip and orange Panther Martins/Mepps and a couple of other things which I didn't have!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

elk -- what were you doing with the chubs you were catching?

You should have cut them up, and then used them for bait....

(the road is open on weekends from Friday at 5:00 p.m. - Monday at 7:00 a.m.)


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

PBH said:


> elk -- what were you doing with the chubs you were catching?
> 
> You should have cut them up, and then used them for bait....
> 
> (the road is open on weekends from Friday at 5:00 p.m. - Monday at 7:00 a.m.)


Thanks for the advice, but strange as it may seem, I actually haven't caught any chubs there. Nadda! I'm just relaying info I gathered from some of the people I met at the lake. I'll admit I'm not much of a fisherman, but I didn't realize I was that bad. I remember as a kid living in Garfield (when there was a Garfield), we were able to catch chubs on bread balls (and almost anything else we could find) in the warm water canal that leaves the Kennecott Smelter, so maybe I'll try doing that at Navajo. And I think I'm fishing too far out for chubs. And I will, indeed, use any I catch for bait.


----------

